

Ask HN: Anyone have OCD? - fname

I thought I would throw this out there for the community after watching an episode of "Obsessed".<p>If so, care to share your habit? Or care to share any habits you find yourself continuously doing?<p>I don't consider myself to have OCD, but one habit I always find myself doing is when changing the radio volume in the car I usually always have to set it to an even number (10, 14, 18, etc..).
======
csixty4
I have Tourette's, which is often comorbid with OCD. I guess the closest thing
I have to an obsession is an irrational sense of dread when I leave the house
wondering if I locked the front door. Really deep all-consuming dread. I've
been told this is a classic bit of OCD. Also, if I'm in the right mindset and
I brush my hand against something I'll need to go back and brush against it
the other way to "even things up".

------
spooneybarger
I have to set the number on the tv, thermostat, radio etc to an even number.
It started as a joke, but has taken on a life of its own.

~~~
mcs
So if you have Dish Network, and the HD version is right above the SD version
on the channel guide, you'll watch the SD version if the number is even?

~~~
spooneybarger
Doesnt extend to channels because that wasn't part of the original joke which
resulted in the issue. Basically in the course of the joke ( which was only
good if you really followed it ), it became something that actually bothered
me - ie volume on 63 instead of 62 or 64 etc.

